# Sony Vegas Animation: Bild in Bild einblenden



## Pris0n (3. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ich habe ein Problem und zwar habe ich eine Karte und auf dieser Karte soll nun der zurückgelegte Weg erscheinen.
Also er soll sich bewegen.

Also der Weg läuft praktisch von Punkt A nach Punkt B.

Wie bekomm ich sowas flüssig hin?
Habe schon in Photoshop die normale und die bereits markierte Karte erstellt. Kann ich die nutzen?

mfg


----------



## seidenraupe (7. Januar 2008)

Hallo !

Da wird dir geholfen  http://www.vegasvideo.de/tutorials.php 

mfg seidenraupe


----------



## APoCx (17. Januar 2008)

ja kannst du.

jetzt wirds etwas knifflig, dir das ohne bilder zu erklären....:

du kannst folgendes machen

1.  erstelle 2 videokanäle

2. in den oberen ziehst du das bild mit dem markiertem weg rein

3. in das untere das original.

4. jetzt solltest du dir überlegen wie lang die animation sein soll....

5. nun öffnest du den oberen clip im PAN/CROP modus, falls du den nicht findest mache             einen rechtsklick auf dem clip.

6. jetzt auf MASK (unten links) klicken

7. nun kannst du den "weg" markieren. dazu  musst du das passende werkzeug auswählen. (links oben das unter dem PFEIL)

8. nachdem du alles soweit getan hast kannst du alle punkte (mit dem PFEIL) z.B. ganz nach unten ziehen.


----------



## APoCx (17. Januar 2008)

HILFE TEIL 2




9. jetzt kannst du am ende des clips ( unten links) einen ankerpunkt setzten; und den markierungen wieder auf die original stelle ziehen...


dadurch müsste eigentlich eine "animation" entstehen,
sodass du - wenn der film abläuft - der weg langsam von unten nach oben eingeblendet werden müsste....


es gibt allerdings eine effektivere möglichkeit dazu.
du willst bestimmt nur das der WEG langsam "gemalt" wird.

falls du DAS damit erreichen willst, schreibe mir am besten eine email
tat.entertainment@yahoo.de

ich hoffe ioch konnte helfen

MfG ApoCx


----------

